# ISIS Hacks US Central Command Twitter, Threatens Soldier's Families



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

Just popped up in my news feed. In other news, a hearty screw you to isis.

BREAKING: ISIS Hacks US Central Command, Threatens Soldier?s Families, Leaks Generals? Personal Info


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cowards. I wonder how many such attacks will occur and we not hear about it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Find the sympathizers and send in the drones.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

They've sure got the propaganda down.
Hacking a Twitter account is fairly simplistic. They get hacked all the time.
They are trying to imply that they have more access than they really do. Classic tactic.
They have nothing but words.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

My cat could hack a twitter account with its butt on the keyboard....

.... not impressed.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Find the sympathizers and send in the drones.


Air strikes are already being implemented... 
Sorry, but the rest are already on patrol, watchin the US citizens


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

I;d love to put a hole in a few ISIS members.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I think it would be nice if Obama would actually do something instead of just talking.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I thought he was? Why they're succeeding?


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Whatever. Im retired military. Come get some.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Them little diaperheads are just full of surprises, ain't they!?


----------



## Gendonnellan (Jul 4, 2013)

I highly doubt ISIS are going to do any attacks.They only hacked the US twitter apparently.I think the whole "nuclear weapon hack" is just utter bull sh*t.The media is going to make a huge story out them getting control of nuclear weapons. -If you fail to prepare you are preparing to fail.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I think they will eventually attack here. Its a slow march closer and closer. Its only a matter of time until the sbarro explodes.


----------



## Gendonnellan (Jul 4, 2013)

+James M Well in Ireland were not so sure because we let the US military stop in Shannon Airport (I think its madness) and that makes Ireland a target.So get your bag and bug the (deleted) out


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Somewhere in a cave in the mid-east...

"We have to hit those Imperial dog infidels where it hurts!'

"If we daisychain 12 Commodore 64's together, we will have the computing power to hack their Twitter accounts!"

"Can Abdul pedal the infernal generator bicycle fast enough to power such a device?"

"Yes, I believe he can. After all, this is important; we can make them mistrust the information they get from Tweets!"

"Glorious! We will show those Infidels who is in charge. The world will soon be ours!"


----------



## Gendonnellan (Jul 4, 2013)

Durka, have you hacked their chemical , nuclear and bioliogical weapons? Durka: Even better boss I hacked their twitter


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Appeasement. Im not exactly sure what you're saying. 

But im sure Chris Cristie will be at the sbarro with joey. He won't let anything happen to his favorite restaurant.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

I am probably not the most up to date on the war on terror, but I don't believe ISIS has directly launched ANY type of physical attack to the West. I know there were the ISIS sympathizers in Canada, NY, etc. But nothing directly relating back to ISIS. 

I would not take their treats seriously. Al Qaeda is the really deal, the recent attack in Paris proves it. I believe at least one of the terrorist is directly linked to AQAP.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Why does US Central Command even have a Twitter account?


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

BlackDog said:


> Why does US Central Command even have a Twitter account?


That part!
What the hell is a twitter anyways....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Heck Obama most likely helping them


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

I thought they had pictures from webcams inside military FOB's? Didn't they also post names, phone numbers, spouses, and private email addresses of senior military officers? I don't think twitter holds that information. What actually got hacked? I don't think it was limited to YouTUbe and Twitter.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They put information they already had on twitter to make a threat to individuals. Basically a we know where you live threat. They said something like were coming for you.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

James m said:


> They put information they already had on twitter to make a threat to individuals. Basically a we know where you live threat. They said something like were coming for you.


I understand that, I am asking how they got that information in the first place.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Not sure, and I'm not military, but I am cocked and locked. Not really, with the kids at home, the chamber is empty, but the magazines are FULL.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Deebo said:


> Not sure, and I'm not military, but I am cocked and locked. Not really, with the kids at home, the chamber is empty, but the magazines are FULL.


My handguns are loaded, but they are in a biometric safe on my nightstand away from tiny hands.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Twitter?,facebook?...what the hell are those?....this news means nothing to me.the less contact through social media to people,the less chance of bullshit happening.

This site excepted.


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

IMO this is all BS it just happened to coincide with Obama's Cyber Security Speech. I mean literally at the same time. This is all about the Government making or letting shit happen so they can increase monitoring of citizens in exchange for people giving up more liberty BS BS BS. The government's every move is premeditated with express purpose of gaining more control and separating folks from their rights beit Constitutional or God Given


----------

